

The New New Economy: More Startups, Fewer Giants, Infinite Opportunity - geeko
http://www.wired.com/culture/culturereviews/magazine/17-06/nep_essay#

======
prospero
I don't understand what this article is trying to say. Will the internet magic
away the infrastructure necessary to manufacture a car? Will it make the
massive cost of developing and testing a new drug disappear?

The money for these things has to come from somewhere. Venture capital is an
option, but that's an all or nothing proposition. Larger companies can fail
and live to fight another day. There's obviously a motivational benefit to
failure not being an option, but that doesn't guarantee success. Likewise,
large companies tend to ossify and become numb to failure, but that doesn't
guarantee their collapse.

